# Faegorian Slenderman



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The Faegorian Slenderman was a last minute addition to this year's haunt. My daughter has been ranting and raving about the internet's favorite (and entirely internet fabricated) urban legend, Slenderman. So I decided to give it a shot and do a bit of a Faegorian twist on him.

He was rushed and I'm not completely satisfied with the outcome. But those who saw him under the flickering green shadowy light were still quite frightened. I'll probably revisit this prop during the early parts of 2014 and add a bit more depth and texture - especially to the ribs. I took advantage of the black backdrop during the tear-down today and snapped some daylight pictures to share here in the showroom. Enjoy.

From the Wikipedia entry:



> The Slender Man (also known as Slender Man or Slenderman) is a fictional character that originated as an Internet meme created by Something Awful forums user Victor Surge in 2009. It is depicted as resembling a thin, unnaturally tall man with a blank and usually featureless face, and wearing a black suit. The Slender Man is commonly said to stalk, abduct, or traumatize people, particularly children. The Slender Man is not tied to any particular story, but appears in many disparate works of fiction, mostly composed online.
> 
> The Slender Man is described as very tall and thin with unnaturally long arms, which it can extend to intimidate or capture prey. It has a white, featureless head and appears to be wearing a dark suit. The Slender Man is associated with the forest and has the ability to teleport.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I am not familiar with this "slender-man" that you speak of, but that's still a cool looking prop. Pretty creepy looking. Well done.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I like him too Although I am also not familiar with the character. I will have to look him up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice Slender Man. He is creepy without looking forced.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like him! I like the angle of his head and the branches and sticks coming out from the bottom of his ribcage. Did you fill the ribcage void with Great Stuff?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He has a great creepy vibe to him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty nice for rushed!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the whole Slenderman concept and mythology. This is a nice interpretation of him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks fabulous even if you don't know the story.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. As rushed as this was this was a rather fun piece to build. It's a shame a lot of the details were lost in the green lightning when he was on display. Looking forward to improving him next year.

@Copchick: Yup, that's Great Stuff foam in the guts. I flipped him upside down and loaded the chest cavity up. Once the foam started to set I added the sticks and branches. In retrospect I should have done the foam AFTER the mache as it pushed out the inner lining behind and between the ribs causing a loss of depth and detail I had added before hand.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the long, tentacle like fingers on his left hand- enough to creep me out (and not get too close) And I really like the face- whatever the legend of Slenderman, I think you nailed it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's cool....


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the face on him.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks fantastic. Now I know what the well dressed ghoul will be wearing this year.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This would be a good costume.


----------

